# Canadian Citizen - how long can she stay



## Finar76 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello,

I am an Italian Citizen (I have lived outside Italy since a while ago, even before getting married) and my wife is Canadian.

We are currently spending some time in Italy and she entered as standard tourist visa on arrival...

How long can she stay here? is it possible to extend it?

Regards

Finar


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

My understanding is that a tourist visa is only good for 90 days in any 180 day period. Many countries (including Canada) don't require tourist visas, only a valid passport. I don't believe there's any type of extension allowed, so she would have to exit and remain out of Italy for 90 days.


----------



## Finar76 (Apr 19, 2015)

panama rick said:


> My understanding is that a tourist visa is only good for 90 days in any 180 day period. Many countries (including Canada) don't require tourist visas, only a valid passport. I don't believe there's any type of extension allowed, so she would have to exit and remain out of Italy for 90 days.


dammmm she has already passed the initial 90 days..... what now? alternatives?


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Finar76. Our situation was similar to yours. If you would like to PM me I'll tell you what we did.
[email protected].


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You can only extend your wife's right to remain in Italy if you apply for legal residence yourself, which in fact, you must also do even if you're an Italian citizen. That means if you don't want to apply you also have to leave the country. Every person remaining in Italy for more than 90 days must be accounted for -- unless, of course, you floated over on a dinghy from Africa, but that is about to also change -- SOON.


----------

